# Delayed ET



## Mikkimocks (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,
I've just had my 1st IVF cycle with 20 eggs collected with 12 of them fertilising, I got a call to say my ET will be delayed and my 12 embryos frozen, due to me being at high risk of OHSS. Has anyone else experienced this as I'm not sure how I feel.
Thanks


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Mikkimocks. 
I did get ohss  quite severe and was upset that it was not taken so seriously when I complained of symptoms. Only after ec did they seem to realize how bad I was  and admitted me to hospital for  3 weeks !
It left me feeling a failure at first but I  then got all my vitamins ,,folic acid and omega oils  back on track and  concentrated on getting well  for 3 months for a fet cycle that led to a  bfp .

Hope you feel  better soon 

BB x


----------



## Mikkimocks (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi BB,

Wow so glad to hear ur result!! Sorry about ur OHSS. I haven't experienced any symptoms so I'm guessing they're just being on the safe side! I'm ok now thanks it was a bit of a let down at first but im fine with it now after seeing other experiences of OHSS and it's not a nice thing to get!
Thanks for your reply and I wish you all the luck in the future.
Nicola xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Nicola ,
A FET cycle  is  not  so  grueling as Ivf /icsi  cycle  and no risk of ohss!
Glad your feeling  fine now , hope you get  FET soon and get a bfp 
  
BB


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

why not continue your 'chatter' why you wait on this chatter thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.0

Have you also looked at the info on the FET board as well 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0


----------

